# Anyone else really love their Garmin?



## broady (14 Feb 2017)

I say love as I have had quite a few...
Does anyone else own more than one?
The 1000 is my favourite

My history is:
Garmin edge 500
Garmin edge 200
Garmin edge 800
Garmin edge 1000 explorer 
Garmin edge 500
Garmin edge 1000
Garmin edge 810
Garmin edge Touring
Garmin edge 1000
Garmin edge 25
(Think that's the right order and many over lapped)

Still own the 200, 25 & 1000

And I'd still like a go with 520 and the 820


----------



## SuperHans123 (14 Feb 2017)

Got an Edge 200.
Wouldn't leave home without it.
Brilliant piece of kit.
Great battery life, brilliant display and accuracy and a great backlight for the dark.


----------



## Lonestar (14 Feb 2017)

No.Never had one.


----------



## Colin_P (14 Feb 2017)

Had a 200 for a few years but moved onto a 520 last year.

The 520 is a lovely piece of kit.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Feb 2017)

Garmin Edge 1000. Round trip routing was fantastic when riding in the unfamiliar Dordogne last year. Wireless uploads to Strava too.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2017)

Garmin emap
Garmin emap
Garmin satnav ??
Garmin 205 satnav
Garmin tour
Garmin Striker 5 (fishfinder)


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

I don't like them.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Feb 2017)

It's odd how some people simply can't resist posting contrary messages to a thread, isn't it, @broady ?
As for me: I've had an Edge 705 which worked well for about 4 years, and now I'm using the Edge 800. Neither of them was/is perfect, but they work well enough. I'm not sure, though, whether my next GPS computer will be a Garmin or not: perhaps I'll consider a Bryton, Wahoo, or something different.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Feb 2017)

What do you do to them to need so many?


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It's odd how some people simply can't resist posting contrary messages to a thread, isn't it, @broady ?
> .


That's the thing about the Internet, _you _don't own it, _your _opinion is your opinion. Some people have different _*experience.* _The sooner you work that out, the happier you'll be.


----------



## al3xsh (14 Feb 2017)

I have the 520 and it's a great bit of kit. 

I bought it mostly to make the most out of the limited time I have to ride - I can plan my rides better around family commitments if I know the time and roughly how far I've got left to get home.

A


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's the thing about the Internet, _you _don't own it, _your _opinion is your opinion. Some people have different _*experience.* _The sooner you work that out, the happier you'll be.


I'm already well aware of that, thanks. The sooner you work out that your first post to this thread was unnecessarily rude, the better off you'll be. Don't bother replying to me: I've just added you to my ignore list, like I should have done months ago.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm already well aware of that, thanks. The sooner you work out that your first post to this thread was unnecessarily rude, the better off you'll be. Don't bother replying to me: I've just added you to my ignore list, like I should have done months ago.


 
I don't know how this one got out of 'the box'. Seems I'll have to nail the lid down a bit better in future.


----------



## Jimidh (14 Feb 2017)

I like gadgets therefore I like my 810 which was an upgrade from the old 500.

I like the mapping facility for adding routes in areas where I'm not so sure where I'm going and it's been on a few foreign trips too.


----------



## Jimidh (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I don't like them.


 Any reason why you don't like them?


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

Jimidh said:


> Any reason why you don't like them?


I've been let down by battery life, and the unit randomly shutting down without warning, and for no reason that I could work out. There are better alternatives out there, in my experience.


----------



## the_mikey (14 Feb 2017)

I have an edge 500 and an edge 800, and they're ok, I don't really use all of their features, I find the edge 800 a lot easier to read. 

If I were buying a replacement I'm unsure what I'd go for as the high end units available today are are way beyond my needs, although I appreciate mapping and colour graphics I don't want to ride with my smartphone strapped to my handlebars (also it wouldn't last the duration of a ride with GPS and screen brightness set to a level that was useful), most of my riding doesn't need that level of information, so I'd more than likely opt for one of the budget models with a clear LCD display.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Feb 2017)

broady said:


> I say love as I have had quite a few...
> Does anyone else own more than one?
> The 1000 is my favourite
> 
> ...



You don't seem to love them, you keep getting rid of them. Garmin have been a good customer of the company I work for, I get a great discount, but even better I did very well by buying shares in early 2005 and offloading them at exactly the right time.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's the thing about the Internet, _you _don't own it, _your _opinion is your opinion. Some people have different _*experience.* _The sooner you work that out, the happier you'll be.


Bit like ar$eholes then ? I have a 800 and love it though probably don't make full use of it.


----------



## Markymark (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've been let down by battery life, and the unit randomly shutting down without warning, and for no reason that I could work out. There are better alternatives out there, in my experience.


Yep. Mines gathering dust. Crashed too often. iPhone, USB charger, rwgps a massive improvement. Screen and map hugely clearer. 6 hour ride done with ease, just top up battery during stops.


----------



## jay clock (14 Feb 2017)

Currently a Garmin 1000 and a 920XT 

The 1000 has transformed my route planning and touring. A few weaknesses are a) battery life for touring b) route planning only being easy on a computer c) occasional weird/worrying reboot issues


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

Markymark said:


> Yep. Mines gathering dust. Crashed too often. iPhone, USB charger, rwgps a massive improvement. Screen and map hugely clearer. 6 hour ride done with ease, just top up battery during stops.


Which is pretty much exactly what I do now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Feb 2017)

76S
60 CSx
Oregon 600

The Oregon 600 isn't quite ideal for cycling navigation and I'm toying with the idea of an Edge Touring, but I have a number of concerns about its capabilities. I keep meaning to start a thread about it.


----------



## Banjo (14 Feb 2017)

I used to say I wouldnt have a bike gps but now have two Garmin Dakotas.both second hand from ebay.

Do the job very well and run on AA batteries so its easy to carry spares.

Bit big by modern standards but easy to use and so far proved to be reliable.A pair of rechargeable duracel AA last about 100 kms and take only a minute to change.


----------



## broady (14 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> 76S
> 60 CSx
> Oregon 600
> 
> The Oregon 600 isn't quite ideal for cycling navigation and I'm toying with the idea of an Edge Touring, but I have a number of concerns about its capabilities. I keep meaning to start a thread about it.



I didn't like the touring and felt the 800 was a better option for a similar price (but the 810 was slicker).
The 1000 is over kill on so many levels, but the maps are so much easier to read than anything else I've used. But you never know what you might use in the future.


----------



## broady (14 Feb 2017)

I was wondering really if anyone has had the top end models and then gone back to like a 500 or something?
Although my 500 is the only unit I've had shut down on me without warning.

I've not had battery issues either on them, but I do ride with 2 units when touring as a back up.

I'm looking forward to using the 25 when it arrives as that may end up being my club ride comp if my daughter let's me use it (it is really hers, so I only really have the 200 & 1000).


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Feb 2017)

Got a 500 for commuting and utility rides, and an 800 for 'proper' rides. Despite having had the 800 for ages, still playing with how to get turn by turn guidance working nicely etc etc.


----------



## martint235 (14 Feb 2017)

Banjo said:


> I used to say I wouldnt have a bike gps but now have two Garmin Dakotas.both second hand from ebay.
> 
> Do the job very well and run on AA batteries so its easy to carry spares.
> 
> Bit big by modern standards but easy to use and so far proved to be reliable.A pair of rechargeable duracel AA last about 100 kms and take only a minute to change.


Along these lines really. I had a 605 for a bit but the battery life really wasn't good enough. I've since had an Etrex Legend and now have an Etrex 20 which are great.


----------



## SuperHans123 (14 Feb 2017)

For normal hybrid snerts like me, the 200 for tracking distance and time is perfect.


----------



## iateyoubutler (14 Feb 2017)

I used to have a 200 and now have a 500, in my book the 200 was far better than the 500 - as soon as I powered it up it had a signal, the 500 can take anything up to half an hour to sort it`s life out which is really annoying when I am waiting to go.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2017)

I got a 200, a Touring, a Vivoactive HR, and an old eTrex. Still use them all, and love them all.


----------



## snorri (14 Feb 2017)

broady said:


> Does anyone else own more than one?The 1000 is my favourite


Only the one, an eTrex H bought five years ago in order to avoid a repetition of an embarrassing incident on a cycle tour when I could not find the way back to my campsite in the dark after sightseeing in a foreign city.
It is probably used more for recording the positions of moorings on the seabed, historical relics, and places of interest at holiday locations than for cycle related stuff, apart from touring far from home.
Battery life is good, reliable, slips into my pocket or clips on 'bars, and I've never been lost since buying, a very handy device.


----------



## MarkF (14 Feb 2017)

Lonestar said:


> No.Never had one.



Me too, not even sure what they are.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Feb 2017)

Yep, only had one and love it to bits


----------



## BorderReiver (14 Feb 2017)

I use an 810 which I've had for years. I would update it but it seems to me that the new ones don't really do anything better than the old ones, bearing in mind I don't need stuff like heart rate, power and so on. I just need to not get lost and have some basic time/distance/speed information.

When you look at the progress which has been made with mobile phones over the last few years Garmin seems to be really lagging behind.


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2017)

I've got an fr305 and an 810 at Xmas. I like them but if a phone works for you, use a phone or that Wahoo thing, it's all good.


----------



## Lonestar (14 Feb 2017)

I've looked at the 200 but I don't fancy charging it all the time if the battery lasts just a day.I'd probably forget.So looks like I will stick with my Cateye Enduro 8/Mity 8.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2017)

The 200 is probably the most stable and reliable of the Garmin's I have had. (200. 205, 305, 500, Touring) but that is due to it also being the simplest one without any extra bells and whistles. The Touring. Though a nice piece of kit can be temperamental now and again. Especially when the bozo's at Garmin do a software update. It also has a steep learning curve as to how to get the best out of it. But once you do learn.. it is a great bit of kit.


----------



## Paul139 (14 Feb 2017)

Got a 510 edge and a Vivoactive which I also use on the bike. So if one fails I`ve always got a backup. Although the 510 very rarely lets me down. I also use the Vivoactive for running.


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Feb 2017)

Garmin 520 Edge user, I really like it not let me down yet, I had issues with the BT dropping to the phone but it was a phone issue not a Garmin one. 

I have limited time to ride as well, so planning my routes and seeing tracking my improvement is great. 

Also my wife likes the live tracking from a safety standpoint.


----------



## straas (14 Feb 2017)

Is it really a ride, without your garmin?

Had the edge 705 for a few years, bought it 2nd hand and it's still going strong - lasted long enough for 100 miler last year so no sense in getting rid yet!


----------



## mynydd (14 Feb 2017)

I have, and love the 520....
However, I get really fed up of their frequent software updates, which always seem to stop something working.....


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 Feb 2017)

I have the 800 and use it all the time.


----------



## double_dd (14 Feb 2017)

820 for me. I can't be doing with having my phone on the bars which I did for some time.


----------



## mythste (14 Feb 2017)

Had the 520, realised I wanted more capable mapping and upgraded to the 1000.

Whilst it is perfectly fine, I still struggle to see how they can justify the cost when if I had more faith in my phones battery life and durability I genuinely think it could do a better job, with the right software. The interfaces are horrible, the system just downright clunky and route planning on the device... well.

I'll be interested in seeing what happens in 10 years time.


----------



## Twizit (14 Feb 2017)

Fenix 3 HR for me most of the time now. 810 sat in a drawer at home hasn't been used since last summer, and probably speaks to how often I (don't) need mapping capabilities, beyond stopping every now and then and checking on a smartphone.

Fenix is sooo much quicker to acquire satellites.


----------



## Lozz360 (14 Feb 2017)

broady said:


> I say love as I have had quite a few...
> 
> Still own the 200, 25 & 1000
> 
> And I'd still like a go with 520 and the 820


Can't be true love, then.

I have the 520 and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## broady (14 Feb 2017)

If everything was plane sailing it wouldn't be love I feel.
I love my family, but there is definitely a few disagreements along the way - and I've definitely had disagreements with Garmin

I agree that phones are a lot more modern than Garmin's, but I like my phone to have a good battery if anything goes wrong. As @mythste says, I'd love to see where garmin are in 10 years time


----------



## bigjim (14 Feb 2017)

Got an old legend. Don't love it though. It has it's problems. Takes a while to work out where to go on startup but once warmed up is fine. It's flew off the bike a few times and survived and used to cutout a lot on rough ground but I seem to have solved that issue. I think my phone is a better piece of kit apart from the battery issue.


----------



## SheilaH (14 Feb 2017)

Im on my 4th Garmin. The first 3 (Legend, 60csx, 705) were rock-solid.

The 810 is a crock of sh1t.

Its not like these things are cheap. They arent. They are the price of a laptop. If Garmin sell these things sayings they can do X, Y and Z then they should do X, Y and fecking Z without crashing, freezing, failing to sync etc etc etc.

Otherwise Garmin should market it with the tagline "It might work".


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Feb 2017)

Incidentally, I use my Oregon for navigation, but because the battery life is relatively poor (about 6-8 hrs, less if it's dark & the backlight gets used) I don't use it as my primary ride recording device. I stick my good ole reliable 60CSx in my saddlebag - that lasts for ages.


----------



## User482 (14 Feb 2017)

I have an 800 - I think it's terrific. I can plot a new route on my computer, load it onto the Garmin, and head out into the hills, knowing roughly how long it will take me. If I tried doing that without a Garmin I'd be stopping every five minutes to check the map.


----------



## R_nger (14 Feb 2017)

SheilaH said:


> Im on my 4th Garmin. The first 3 (Legend, 60csx, 705) were rock-solid.
> 
> The 810 is a crock of sh1t.
> 
> ...



I'm happy with my 810 and I have experienced all the problems you mention... on laptops


----------



## mustang1 (14 Feb 2017)

Touring+
No love

Vivoactiv HR
No love


----------



## broady (14 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> Shucks, Happy Valentines Day
> 
> View attachment 337656



I can't afford flowers after buy the Garmin's


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2017)

mythste said:


> and route planning on the device... well.


It would be really useful to be able to route plan in the connect app and download it.


----------



## Vantage (14 Feb 2017)

I bought my etrex 20 around August 2012 because the cycle club kept leaving me behind in unknown (to me) areas. They'd always come back and find me or wait at whichever junction they'd be turning off, but for that half hour or so I'd be sh***ing myself knowing I was lost. A diabetic hypo miles from anywhere and no one knowing where I was is a thought that scares the spoke nipples off me. Knowing it can lead me to the nearest known shop and cash machine or hospital or home is something I care for.
Battery life is a good 16 hours and I carry two spare batteries just in case. It's been bounced from the bars a couple times (lanyard solved that), frozen a million times, died once or twice and routed me into impassible fields a few times, but I wouldn't be without it. 
Love it? Hmm...debatable. But I do value it more than most things I've bought for the bike.


----------



## Ian H (14 Feb 2017)

I also have an Extrex 20. I use it for randonnées and touring, except when I don't. It's useful when (e.g.) stuck in a city and trying to find an address. Following a track is useful for AUK events.


----------



## mythste (14 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> It would be really useful to be able to route plan in the connect app and download it.



A million times yes.

Why on earth does it try and guess the rest of the postcode and not let you put the whole thing in?! I think that actually requires _more_ power that it doesnt have!


----------



## geocycle (14 Feb 2017)

Got an edge touring. We have an on and off relationship at the moment. I spent years understanding her foibles and mood swings until we reached a happy position. She, it is a she, lets me decide exactly on the route and has given up making fanciful suggestions, in return I agreed to follow her slavishly. But recently she gets turned on we ride into the sunset and then all of a sudden nothing. She was fine until she hooked up with some Garmin chap online who upgraded her, but she lost her bearings, discovered 'points of interest' I never wanted to know about and lost her appearance. I am tempted by a younger model, aren't we all, but will be faithful for now. Happy Valentines


----------



## snorri (14 Feb 2017)

I can rely on memory for route planning day or even two day trips from home so I've never felt the need for anything more sophisticated than my basic model Garmin . If I'm going further afield then I may take a map.
Perhaps I need more roads.


----------



## Aravis (14 Feb 2017)

I'm totally in love with being able to record rides. How I wish I could review in minute detail my rides from 30 or more years ago.

Having watched this thread develop, I haven't noticed anyone preferring a Bryton or similar over a Garmin - apologies if I've missed any. The debate seems to be over the respective merits of Garmins and phone apps, or nothing at all. Since nearly every ride I do is longer than 8 hours, and Garmin seems to be the unchallenged market leader for dedicated devices, there wasn't reallly any contest when I bought my first Garmin (a 200) about a year ago.

When I upgraded, I went for a 520, not particularly for its feature set, but for its battery life (better even than the 200 so far) and, from anecotal evidence, better reliability than models which on the surface seemed to match my requirements better, the Touring and the 810. So far both my devices have been rock solid.

So I'm in love with the concept, not necessarily with Garmin, but from what I've seen so far, they deliver.

One thing I always liked about the 200 was the fact it doesn't have a barometric altimeter. I can't see why, given time, elevation based on map data can't be made accurate enough for all purposes, and whilst for the moment I do see the case for using barometric data, ultimately it seems like a flawed concept. A world where everyone is using the same elevation data is my principal hope for the future.


----------



## huwsparky (14 Feb 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> Garmin 520 Edge user, I really like it not let me down yet, I had issues with the BT dropping to the phone but it was a phone issue not a Garmin one.


How did you get it sorted? Mine has done this a few times.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Feb 2017)

Started with a 605 and then upgraded to a Touring for the clearer & more detailed maps. I've had a 500 for a couple of years and this gets used almost all the time nowadays, although the Touring still gets an outing when I do an unknown planed route. The 605 still works, but isn't used at all.


----------



## Tojo (15 Feb 2017)

I have three, 200 - MTB, 500 + HR, cadence - Road, 25 - CX the only gripe I have is with the 25, on the whole it does exactly what I want except you cannot resume your ride if you power it down when you stop for an extended break, you have to start a new ride and string them all together on Strava.......


----------



## broady (15 Feb 2017)

@Tojo that sounds a proper pain with the 25. 
I like the 200 and 1000 as I can do all my commuting miles as one ride per day. Or even the whole week as I have in the past.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4681832, member: 9609"]I guess it is yet another screen to stare at rather than looking upwards and enjoying being in the great outdoors[/QUOTE]


I dont understand that.

It beeps when you come to a turn. You look at it to see which way to turn and you turn.

You dont have to stare at the screen.

Are the people who dont like them. The people who dont use them or have never had one?

This sounds a bit similar to electric bike threads.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Feb 2017)

Aravis said:


> A world where everyone is using the same elevation data is my principal hope for the future.


I think you'll be waiting a long time  I've been gathering information on this subject. I might start a thread sometime.


----------



## psmiffy (15 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think you'll be waiting a long time  I've been gathering information on this subject. I might start a thread sometime.



coming to you soon - unfortunately everybody will have to unlove their garmins et.al. and buy a new one


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

I have a 200 which I got second hand on Ebay and I love it although I am hoping to upgrade to one that has maps at Christmas. I have an original Etrex 20 and a Legend HCX which we use for geocaching and the satnav that came with the car is a Garmin, I find them very intuitive to use and really like them.


----------



## smutchin (15 Feb 2017)

I've had my Edge 510 since 2012 and it has been a real asset. I was tempted to go for an 810 but I've heard lots of negative stories about them - I think Garmin got it wrong with that model but the 510 is excellent.

The first Garmin I owned was a second hand ForeRunner 405CX, which I initially used for both running and cycling until I got the Edge. Limited battery but otherwise a superb bit of kit - extremely reliable, easy to use, excellent range of features. I've recently upgraded to a ForeRunner 620, which is great but I don't find it as easy to use. The 620 is possibly overkill for my needs - I would have gone for the 220 but it doesn't have the virtual pacer, which is one of my favourite features of the 405CX. 

Next upgrade will probably be an Edge 1000 but I'm still happy with the 510 for now so there's no real impetus.


----------



## psmiffy (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> They have to get it to work first...



I believe it is actually working at the moment - despite problems with the clocks - SAR is up - and for the ordinary Hoi toi it is visible on the newer smartphones


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2017)

Galileo's free service is no better than GPS. You only get the extra resolution if you're a paying customer. It's still not fully operational, and with the EU suffering it's own problems the funding may never be forthcoming to make it so, or if it does to continue to maintain it. The Americans have also stated they'd resort to shooting them down if an aggressor nation is ever found to he using it in a conflict against them.


----------



## mattobrien (15 Feb 2017)

I have had a 510 since early 2013 and it has proved to be very good. I have had a couple of small issues, but always resolved quickly by the excellent customer service from Garmin (and I am sure I contributed to the issues myself).

Since getting the 510, I have started to plan and organise more routes for our group which meant I had to send the route to someone with mapping on their GPS to make sure we didn't go the wrong way, either that or memorise the route. Over Christmas I upgraded to get mapping so got an 820. Overall I am very pleased with it and have had not issues with it to report.


----------



## smutchin (15 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> The Americans have also stated they'd resort to shooting them down if an aggressor nation is ever found to he using it in a conflict against them.



Presumably the same goes for GLONASS?


----------



## psmiffy (15 Feb 2017)

The resolution of the free service will be better both horizontally and vertically - i think ive seen 1m quoted - it wont be "precise" unless you pay for the add-ons - in the same way GPS can be made to be very precise if you buy the add ons - GPS has been giving near-precise values in survey circumstances for at least 20yrs


----------



## psmiffy (15 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> The Americans have also stated they'd resort to shooting them down if an aggressor nation is ever found to he using it in a conflict against them.



The Americans don't have to - in the end it was fudged with the USA that they used the same frequency - the yanks can just shut it down if they want to


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Markymark said:
> 
> 
> > iPhone,
> ...


Explains so much!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Feb 2017)

I'm not sure Galileo will be much in the way of a revolution for cyclists. We'll all have to rush out and buy the latest must-have gadget, but we do that anyway. For cycling, GPS provides more than adequate precision. Except for occasional loss of signal ... and elevation.

Cycling isn't geocaching so as long as it tells you where you are to enable navigation, and how far/fast you've gone then further precision is a bit spurious.

Elevation is another story though. Numbers-obsessed cyclists ( not me guv, honest) want to know how much climbing they've done. And there are all kinds of problems there.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2017)

psmiffy said:


> The Americans don't have to - in the end it was fudged with the USA that they used the same frequency - the yanks can just shut it down if they want to


Theoretically, they can now in effect transmit their own signal over the Galileo one, thus rendering it unusable while not affecting GPS.

Unfortunately, the resources don't exist to be able to do so for up to 30 fast moving targets in low Earth orbit - if it were that easy numerous countries would have done that to GPS long ago. It's simply far easier, not to mention cheaper, to fly an F15 with an ASAT and shoot them down. The Chinese have the same ability as well. That's not to mention the particle beam weapons that the US and British will have deployed within the next 4 years.

Trust me, if it ever kicks off big time and the US or China suspect an aggressor in using Galileo for military purposes, the entire constellation will simply cease to exist rather quickly. Not that the system now seems likely to ever be fully mission capable, and has little prospect of on going maintenance launches of new birds as the system ages. Great idea, but flawed, under funded, and liable to be destroyed or rendered permanently inoperable in the event of even a limited war.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Feb 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Explains so much!


But sadly, not what that means.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> Trust me, if it ever kicks off big time and the US or China suspect an aggressor in using Galileo for military purposes the entire constellation will simply cease to exist rather quickly


Thanks for the heads up.

So ... we shouldn't rely on Galileo for serious critical things like Strava uploads because minor trivial things like global conflagration could potentially put KOMs in jeopardy.

We need more of this kind of risk assessment.


----------



## Aravis (15 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> So ... we shouldn't rely on Galileo for serious critical things like Strava uploads because minor trivial things like global conflagration could potentially put KOMs in jeopardy.
> 
> We need more of this kind of risk assessment.


Hmmm. I switched off GLONASS on my 520 to help maximise battery life. If there's a danger than satellites might get obliterated mid-ride I may have to revise that strategy. Something else to test.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> So ... we shouldn't rely on Galileo for serious critical things like Strava uploads because minor trivial things like global conflagration could potentially put KOMs in jeopardy.
> 
> We need more of this kind of risk assessment.



Considering the US' propensity to start fights with other countries, there's quite likely to be a conflict of some sort before terribly long. It's a vulnerable infrastructure. You can josh all you want, but if you'd spent £500 in order to use Galileo you'd be pretty pithed off if it stopped working permanently. You'd either have a dead device, or one that you had to run on GPS instead, which you could have done for half the price in the first place.

So it is a genuine consideration if you're likely to be spending big wedge.


----------



## Banjo (15 Feb 2017)

In the marine world the decca system was considered the bees knees until gps came along.

within a few years the system was switched off leaving you with a very expensive digital clock.


----------



## grellboy (15 Feb 2017)

Coming in late to this, can't be arsed to read six pages of argument, but I saw a garmin edge touring on gumtree last summer for £110. Brand new/unopened, it dropped by £10 every two days or so until it hit £50. Too much of a bargain to ignore and even as I bought it I thought to myself "This must be a fake, broken, stolen" but got it home, plugged it in and never looked back. Honestly think it's the best £50 I've spent bike - wise.


----------



## broady (15 Feb 2017)

That is a bargain @grellboy and although I didn't enjoy using it as it wasn't as good as others I'd used I'd happily buy another for £50!! 
Hope you enjoy it as it is still a good little unit


----------



## broady (3 Mar 2017)

Well my daughter preferred the 200 than the 25 so I had to pay her for the 25. 
It's a great little unit for quick blasts out into the country and was very easy to use. My problem is that if it powers down when you start it back up it doesn't continue the ride (as stated on here) so it's gone as cafe stops are important. Going to give the 510 a go for a while and see how that goes.


----------



## broady (3 Mar 2017)

@grellboy how are you getting on with the touring?


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Mar 2017)

Spent a lot on a 520, now wondering why I didn't get a £40 wireless computer instead.


----------



## huwsparky (3 Mar 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> Spent a lot on a 520, now wondering why I didn't get a £40 wireless computer instead.


In that case, you definitely bought the wrong computer. If you didn't need anything it offered over a cheapie why did you buy it in the first place?


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Mar 2017)

huwsparky said:


> In that case, you definitely bought the wrong computer. If you didn't need anything it offered over a cheapie why did you buy it in the first place?


Indeed! I was woo'd by the fancy bluetooth/strava intergration and customisability of fields. My old sigma computer also kept failing, the cadence sensor only ever worked intermittently. Silly me!


----------



## broady (3 Mar 2017)

I like that they log all the rides. 
Links with strava and garmin connect straight way.
And the maps on the 1000 are great, although it does try to take you down every cycle path there is


----------



## Saluki (3 Mar 2017)

I have a Garmin Edge Touring for the bike and a Garmin Oregon 400 for geocaching, not that I often go 'caching at the moment


----------



## GlenBen (3 Mar 2017)

Im a cheapskate with a bryton. Am I allowed to love that? Or shall I head over to the corner and hang my head in shame?


----------



## broady (3 Mar 2017)

Once I've tried all the garmin's @GlenBen I'll have to start on on the Bryton ones


----------



## r04DiE (3 Mar 2017)

Yes, I love mine. I've had the 520 (brand new) and now have an 810 (second hand) and very pleased with them both. Just sold the 520 for more than I paid for it after about a year of use so they hold their value well.


----------



## broady (3 Mar 2017)

@GGJ are you aware that you can sell them on? ? I found this out after I had 5 or 6 in the draw lol


----------



## broady (3 Mar 2017)

@r04DiE what made you keep the 810 over the 520?


----------



## broady (3 Mar 2017)

The 800's still seem to go for around £100.
I like garmin's because they hold their value so well.


----------



## r04DiE (3 Mar 2017)

broady said:


> @r04DiE what made you keep the 810 over the 520?


I just got the 810 as the screen is a bit bigger and it is better suited to navigation (I get lost easily). The thing I miss most about the 810 is SMS messages while on the move!


----------



## broady (3 Mar 2017)

I struggled on the 810 with the navigation at times. But nowhere near as much as trying to follow the bread crumb trail on some of the others. 
The amount of times I've had 2 on my bike at the same time is unreal, but it's the best way of comparing them.
Hope to run the 510 against the 1000 on Sunday if it arrives tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2017)

broady said:


> I struggled on the 810 with the navigation at times. But nowhere near as much as trying to follow the bread crumb trail on some of the others.
> The amount of times I've had 2 on my bike at the same time is unreal, but it's the best way of comparing them.
> Hope to run the 510 against the 1000 on Sunday if it arrives tomorrow



The breadcrumb trail is a bit Marmite. Some like it, some don't. I get on with it very well but know others that don't.


----------



## Eribiste (3 Mar 2017)

As a casual rider I like my Edge 200. Loading courses is ok, after a bit of a learning experience, and being able to insert left or right indicators at ambiguous junctions is very helpful in avoiding wrong turns. Big plus is that it was a modest price which enabled me to buy a ridiculously expensive Spurcycle bell, just because it sounds so good.
It gives me all the stats I need about how much slower I am this year compared to last and helps me avoid getting lost, which is about all I need.


----------



## geocycle (4 Mar 2017)

Anyone use the all GB OS maps on their garmin? OSM is OK for navigation but I do like the detail you get from the OS.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Mar 2017)

geocycle said:


> Anyone use the all GB OS maps on their garmin? OSM is OK for navigation but I do like the detail you get from the OS.


Yes.
I use an Oregon with OS maps. As you say, OSM is OK and does a the job most of the time, but the OS maps are way nicer.


----------



## psmiffy (13 Mar 2017)

I use an Oregon with OS maps. As you say, OSM is OK and does a the job most of the time, but the OS maps are way nicer.[/QUOTE]

On the Garmin I've come to the conclusion i prefer the OSM for a detailed map or the Garmin European for general use - both vector maps - I find the OS to be a bit cartoony on a small screen and pretty useless once you zoom out


----------



## Mark1978 (13 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> The 200 is probably the most stable and reliable of the Garmin's I have had. (200. 205, 305, 500, Touring) but that is due to it also being the simplest one without any extra bells and whistles. The Touring. Though a nice piece of kit can be temperamental now and again. Especially when the bozo's at Garmin do a software update. It also has a steep learning curve as to how to get the best out of it. But once you do learn.. it is a great bit of kit.



Watching my dad fight with his touring, returning 2 units and still having problems with firmware updates and it crashing halfway through rides has really put me off getting one. I'm happy with RWGPS or Cyclemeter on my phone with added battery backup in my pocket and my Wahoo RFLKT on the bars.


----------

